# Lexus RX300



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

Gentlepeople,

I posted a thread last year ( search for rx300) asking how this vehicle will do in the sand, and most agree it should do okay, but we had no real proof. I went to Buxton, and did not get brave enough to take it out on the sand... 

I had MANY other 4wd's in the sand (dodge ram, chevy s-10 blazer, honda passport.. i could go on...) but none of the vehicles were AWD's... 

Just thought I would throw it out there again as I may head back to BUxton this weekend....

Has anyone seen, heard, or driven a Lexus RX300 SUV on the sand along the obx???

ANy feedback is appreciated.

FB


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

IMHO- fancy rare leather seats and fish guts don't go well together.

Hi dollar dash electronics , and sand don't mix.

If your stuck in the sand with a high dollar mini-suv - you will deffinitell have to pay big $$$$...figuire you can afford to get stuck in your $$$$ mini-suv....you will pay $$$$$ to get out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Awwww...he's just jealous  Couldn't begin to tell you how it'd do but I will tell ya one thing, AIR DOWN!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

From what I have read about most of those cross over SUVs with AWD. They do real well when the pavement is covered with snow and slush but are really not made for off road driving. Now if you were on the hard packed beach like Daytona (which when I was there many years ago) was almost like concrete you could drive it in most any type of car  I would stay on the paved road with it. However, best time to try it would be in the summer as at least if you run into trouble there are many trucks out there who would pull you out. Just remember if you do take it on the beach lower the tire pressure to around 20PSI take it slow and easy and try to avoid the deep ruts that would cause you to bottom out. Not many vehicles can make it if the tires are not on the sand because they are stuck on their frame. Worse thing that can happen is you get a little embaressed if you have to get pulled out (trust me been there done that  )

Good luck let us know how you fared. You may be surprised

Ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Per a review in Kelly Blue Book Although not the exact model you have as they do not make that one it is now the RX350

You may not like this SUV.....
If you're looking for a luxury SUV that can also be taken off-road, the RX 350's optional all-wheel-drive system is no match for the Land Rover LR3 or Jeep Grand Cherokee. Those looking for a more sporty ride and V8 towing power should investigate the rear-wheel-drive models from BMW or Infiniti. 

Link to KBB Review


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

could it be done? im sure it could be.

i know guys that make it from the ramp to the point in 2wd. ive only done that 2 times, but it wasnt bad , just stuck right in the ruts and keep a constant speed.


AWD and 4wd arent the same though , the power given is not the same . 

id be very cautious of doin so. 



(also thats a damn nice vehicle to throw sand/salt at!!!!!)



Jesse


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks to all of you for the input...

I will let you know if I try it.. I also have driven to the point in 2wd several times in previous vehicles....wasn't too bad... I think I will bring a tow strap just in case... 

Once, about 4 years ago, I saw a fella stuck (who did not air down) and the local fella who was helpin to dig him out with a shovel was driving a 2wd chevrolet s-10 with a cap on the back... This was near ramp 43.. I was quite impressed... I gues the local guy just knew the proper driving technique... and he was kinda laughing because the guy who was stuck kept sayin' " I have 4wd, I should'nt have to air down" 

tight lines....

fb


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hehe yep. i even had some guy near me argue that airing down actually makes driving HARDER on the sand. and that that the wider foot of the tire doesnt help if there isnt tread on that part of the tire touching the sand.

i just laughed, and said sure , ok , you are right. see ya later! and eased right on by him to the trout hole, and as i look in my rearview i see him flooring it and rooster tails of sand going everywhere...and then he stopped moving, and i just kinda chuckled to myself.


towstrap and shovel are good ideas , i always carry em, even if not for me, but some poor soul that might need my help.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fish b8 said:


> and he was kinda laughing because the guy who was stuck kept sayin' " I have 4wd, I should'nt have to air down"


I have a big head, I shouldn't have to think!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Took my ML320 out to AI last month. No problems. Got some looks, but it ya think about it, the Blue book on my car is probably a whole lot less than some of those guys with the brand spankin' new Tundra's or 150s. 

Don't know about NC sand, but AI was fine. I aired down to 20#, stayed in the ruts, and everything went great. Good luck.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If you air down and not bottom out in the deep ruts, and you shouldn't have a problem. I know NTKG's old pilot plowed thru some really soft sand. Ground clearance is more of a factor than your AWD.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I know NTKG's old pilot plowed thru some really soft sand. .


Yup....that's why he's pimpin a 4x4 Yukon...and don't fish Ugly Stix.

If your going to spend the loot for a beach buggy....get something that is 4 wheel drive on the fly ( automatic or manual / lockable rear axles / has Hi / Low transfer case...ect.....
Luxury has its place, but for the beach..you need a vehicle that will get you from point A to point B, without getting stuck...The name of the game is fishing, not digging.


Bewilders me sometimes...why take a pocket knife to a gun fight?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

> Bewilders me sometimes...why take a pocket knife to a gun fight?


Because some people gotta stand out from the rest & learn the hard way whats funny is they ask about something you reccomend not doing and then go right and do it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Awd Vs 4wd*

When I was coming off Ramp 49 on Friday we came to a fluster cluck.Both lanes were blocked. One by a guy in a AWD Pilot and one lane by a 4Runner that had tried to go around the one. I went to the first truck and he says I got it in 4 Low but I'm just spinning.He's running 40#. Guy in the AWD is running 30#. Aired em both down to 15#(It was real soft sand) and with a lil push both got out. Moral of the story is lack of common sense will get ya stuck and annoy th crap outta people trying to get around ya on the beach. #1 rule regardless what ya driving ,*AIR DOWN!*


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*tHANKS AGAIN*

For the advice.... well, from those of you who actually had advice...  

fb


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

I was down at OBX by Ramp 37 I believe just outside of Avon and had a great time driving on the sand. 

This was my first time driving in a 95 Pathfinder, aired down to 15 psi and didn't have any problems whatsoever. I did see a bunch of guys speeding like a mother on the sand which made me a bit nervous.

Thanks to Huntsman for teaching a noob how to drive on sand. He drives a AWD and didnt' have any problems at AI. He even helped pull an explorer out of the sand if I remember correctly.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

eternity059 said:


> I did see a bunch of guys speeding like a mother on the sand which made me a bit nervous.


MANNNN!!!! I hope that wasn't a peanut butter & jelly sandwhich those guys were driving on!!!!!  I know, I know, that was horrible...

I did not take the lexus to the beach, the wife wanted to take our avalon there instead... which was fine... I did not fish much (read: at all) but it was a nice relaxing weekend away from home... ate good food... soaked up some rays... and relaxed...

fb


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

I tried mine once in fairly packed sand but it was no go when i hit the first rough spot. We were able to push it out luckily. BUt I won't try that again.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*are you saying...*

you took your RX300 on the sand? or was it another awd type vehicle? did you have the air in the tires at road psi? or sand psi (18)? 

just trying to get all the info I can prior to making the jump....

I am not seeing why there would be a problem, being how 2wd vehicles drive on the sand...CAREFULLY!!!! but would like to get others first hand experience..

fb


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

fish b8 said:


> you took your RX300 on the sand? or was it another awd type vehicle? did you have the air in the tires at road psi? or sand psi (18)?
> 
> just trying to get all the info I can prior to making the jump....
> 
> ...


I don't think you will have too much of a problem except for ground clearance. I don't think the RX300's ground clearance is as high as most. Just take it easy and wait for the weird stares when you do finally decide to go out there. Bring some wood so that if you get stuck you can do it yourself. I would hate to see one of the H3 or jeep guys winch you out and laugh!... Have fun none the less. I'll always try something once.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sand*

I saw a Subaru Outback on the sand at Ocracoke over Easter weekend. I stopped and asked the guy how it went. He said perfect. He just aired the tires down and went like it was nothing. 

I stopped because I have a 2004 Outback. It does not have the needed ground clearance. The new ones have more ground clearance and go fine. I assume it is a AWD like mine.

I take my Toyota Tacoma and don't have to worry about it.

If I had your vehicle I would definately try it. You should at least try one time. If you get stuck someone will pull you out. They may laugh but you will get pulled out. 

We used to have a Suzuki Samurai that we left at the beach. I bet I pulled 200 people out of the sand with that thing. Ran 15# of air and rarely had to use 4wd unless I hooked up to someone to pull them out. That thing would go until it rusted out. Paid $4000.00 for it slightly used and sold it for $3000.00 years later.

Darin


----------



## CITYBOYDC (Feb 16, 2007)

*Don't Fear*

I have a 2006 ML350. Never gets stuck. Just air down. I even pulled a local out driving what "appeared " to be a beach truck in the OBX. My Mercedes SUV gets lots of looks too. They just don't know what's really up. The new Mercedes SUV is interior is redesigned for sport (easy clen/hard to soil). Don't be afraid-Be smart and when you get off the beach continue to enjoy your ride.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*tow staps and shovels*

Don't know why but I've needed tow staps and shovels now often with my wife's car. The one we keep clean, the one I don't take fishing, and the one that is for the streets only.

Go figure

Damifinow Fish


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*$$$$*



fish b8 said:


> Gentlepeople,
> 
> I posted a thread last year ( search for rx300) asking how this vehicle will do in the sand, and most agree it should do okay, but we had no real proof. I went to Buxton, and did not get brave enough to take it out on the sand...
> 
> ...


Seen one towed off the beach in virgina for a small fee of $300, had 15psi in all tires and still stuck.(noone would even put a strap on it guy had to call a wrecker).


----------



## philmays (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep...AWD really does not cut it on the sand.. To many transfers going in and out , right when you just need power. I would also question the clearance in the deeper dry stuff.

Low pressure, clearance, stable 4WD, and most of all....brains!


----------

